# Massive stock of panels, lumber, etc. from a torn down Haunt in South Scottsdale, AZ



## Jordan Farrow (Oct 10, 2015)

Been lurking through here a while and learning lots. I found an awesome post on craigslist. The posting's old, but I asked the author and they said there was plenty. So my son and I went up this morning (10/10) and there is still a lot to be had: 4'x8' panels, 2x4's, "rock" plastic-- an absolute treasure trove! Bring at least a hammer, screwdriver/drill, and a saw. Watch out for nails and broken glass/mirrors. 

I got a bunch of panels to create some coffins and other miscellany. Best to go with a trailer or at least a pickup truck! 

Also because I am new, I can't post links. BUT... if you take the 101 to the McDowell Exit, then go make a U turn heading back toward the freeway, take the dirt road immediately before the 101 South entrance. The field's on the right with a gravel "road"  

Jordan


----------



## cricket515 (Sep 30, 2014)

Darn. Too bad I'm in NY!


----------

